# Husqvarna Lifetime Mower Deck Warranty



## KennyB (12 mo ago)

I purchased a Husqvarna TS348 Lawn Tractor 2 years ago with a lifetime deck warrant. The mower never cut even and the deck welds cam apart lat November. Husqvarna refuses to honor their warranty. Any suggestions for my next purchase to mow a 1 acre lot.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I have been happy with my 46" Cub Cadet from Home Depot. It's 11 years old (450 hours) and the only things I have done to it besides oil changes is replaced the drive belt, steering gear & deck spindle bearings last year.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

wow! That looks like very unusual wear and tear. I'm curious if your lot is fairly smooth like most residential lawns, or if some of your lot is super bumpy like a meadow? 
asking because if its a meadow you may want to try a commercial mower that can hold up better.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

On what grounds were they denying warranty coverage? Was this denial direct from Husqvarna or via a dealer service dept?

Just from this photo, I'm also seeing a crack around where the spindle reinforcement plate is welded. Or are those two welds a prior repair?


----------

